# H2 Hummer with fisher X-blade



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

Stopped at my parts supplier a few days ago and they had 2 H2 Hummers with fisher X-blades freshly installed on them. Was way cool! Mounts were custom made i was told and very pricy$$$. I wish i had a camera.


----------



## jo2fst4u (Dec 20, 2003)

I would like to see that, I plan on getting an h2 this spring.............


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

The H2 is just a glorified Chevy Avalanche. I don't see why custom mounts would be required. I would think they should be readily available? Regardless, the H2 does not impress me.

Now the H1...That Hummer is based on the military HMMV. I would not complain one bit if I had one in my driveway. (besides the fact they use GM engines...)  

(C'mon...I'm a Dodge guy...I want a HMMV with a Cummins!)


----------



## bostonmatt (Oct 14, 2003)

Up near where I live a guy has a black H1 with what looks ot me like a 9 foot fisher plow on it! I did a doubble take the first time I saw it  its definately a serious piece of snow removal equipment.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I want to put a POWERSTROKE in a H1, a nice V-plow should do the job.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Theres a guy in the area with a western plow on his H2, been watching for it, wanna take a picture. Guy up the street from has a H2, they are neat, but are you acctually going to go off roading in a $60,000 truck....uh nope. I've noticed a few X-Blades popping up on some trucks in the area.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

h2 was built on on 3/4 ton frame i would buy a unimog.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

H2 does not really impress me either. Now an H1 with a 10' v-plow - that I could go for


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

I seen one a few weeks ago it WAS AN H2 WITH A BLACK PLOW? ANY GUESSES ON WHAT KINDA PLOW THAT IS


----------



## RidgeCon (Jan 3, 2001)

Maybe I am not thinking straight, but if I can ever afford a Hummer I am not going to put a plow on it, I just have to look out the window at my fleet of dinged up plow trucks and wonder what a Hummer would look like in the middle of them all dinged up as well.....


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

**

I want me one of those new H2T's looks like it should be out crushing cars...it's freakin huge! But then again..I don't have 100k to spend on a toy 

Chris


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

> _Originally posted by RidgeCon _
> *Maybe I am not thinking straight, but if I can ever afford a Hummer I am not going to put a plow on it, I just have to look out the window at my fleet of dinged up plow trucks and wonder what a Hummer would look like in the middle of them all dinged up as well..... *


Thats kind of what I was thinking. A plain jane H1 starts at $80k last I checked. I could buy probably 3 new 3/4 ton plow trucks for that price, no way will i put a plow on something like that. It would be PIMP but not practical. Ever see the movie "Out Cold"? See the blade on the Dodge Challenger hot rod? ROFL Kinda how I see a plow on a H1.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Personally, I don't see why anybody would be stupid enought to put a plow on any kind of hummer. Not interested in the avalanche eaither. Just my opinions.:waving:


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

yea an H2 is on a 3/4 frame but the suspension 1/2 ton same as in the full size tahoe -- that aught to hold up real well if yer not carefull---LOL


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah u spend that kind of money,why ruin the truck,my dad has an avalanche and i love to telling him leave Ur truck home from work on Friday i have an appoint hes like for what I'm like I'm getting plow on it and hes like hell no lol its pretty funny.he has had it for 3 years and why spend the money on a new truck when he has that,id alway prefer a 3/4 ton!


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

The H-1 is 10 times the machine the H-2 is.

They'll go anywhere, and I mean anywhere, except where it's narrow. 

Exspensive to operate though, parts are outragous, and they don't get the best fuel miliage.

Not that you're likely to break anything on one, except maybe engine belts. You could bust a quarter panel, if you find anything that's tall enough to hit.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: *



> _Originally posted by Landscape80 _
> *I want me one of those new H2T's looks like it should be out crushing cars...it's freakin huge! But then again..I don't have 100k to spend on a toy
> 
> Chris *


There advertising them on tv for $ 587.00 a month right now, heck I'm paying over $ 600.00 for my truck, but would'nt give it up for an H2 any day. F250 all the way baby !!!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: *



> _Originally posted by Eyesell _
> *There advertising them on tv for $ 587.00 a month right now, heck I'm paying over $ 600.00 for my truck, but would'nt give it up for an H2 any day. F250 all the way baby !!! *


Now I don't feel so bad about having a $600.00 per month payment. I'm getting rid of my F250 at the end of snow season.:waving:


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I saw a yellow H2 with a Western last snow storm. Pretty cool!

-John


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I was watching the news this morning after we finished plowing for the night. They showed plow trucks in Chicago exiting a just plowed parking lot.The last truck out was a H1 with what looked like a Myers on it. guess there's more then one H1 with a plow in this country.


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

it is built on a 3/4 ton frame with 6.0 
both of them are very nice there are a ton of them around here and i have driven both i like the h2 better and i think it looks better


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have seen them with cameras on the back to help them back up


----------



## joethevacman14 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yall still want a hummer? They don't look safe to me


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you notice the crash has not intruded into the passenger cabin. That's what it's designed to do, protect the driver and passenger. It can crumple all it wants,just let me walk away from the crash.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

in a crash like that, just living would be good. i dont think walking away would be an option. that was a head on crash, aimed at the passenger sides of each vehicle. been there, dont want to ever do it again.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i saw that pic before cant remeber what web site


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

The H1 is a serious plow vehicle! I have seen many of them around because the plows are installed on military Hummers locally.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MickiRig1 _
> *I was watching the news this morning after we finished plowing for the night. They showed plow trucks in Chicago exiting a just plowed parking lot.The last truck out was a H1 with what looked like a Myers on it. guess there's more then one H1 with a plow in this country. *


On GMA they showed a red H2 with a Meyer running down the road.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the military is much diffrent then an h2


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

H2 is a toy truck compared to the H1. I would not plow with it more than I woudl with a GMC 1500. I heard some rumors about Ford introducing a competitor, the Avante or something like that. I'll be happy as long as it has a Powerstroke in it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The truck I seen on the news was a Hummer 1. The big dog ,full Monty Hummer not the toy one. It was gold with the Hummer graphic under the doors yellow and black plow. The H1 is built heavy duty made to be beaten up on.


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

it is a good vehicle it is on a 2500 chevy frame and i have the same frame and i plow just fine with 6.0 lt 300 hp stock not to shabby for a small block 

i drove both the h2 and h1 and i like them both so don't kid your self the h2 is no toy and it looks good to


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PLOWMAN45 _
> *the military is much diffrent then an h2 *


Yeah, the military one isn't safe for the public to drive.

When the military is done with them, they chop them up..

Nothin but the finest for our troops..

Retired AF here.. Drove a few hummers myself.. Built like tanks but, it's that "Not safe for the public thing" that worries me..


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

It does look like it took a good hit. But then again, look at that other truck. A dodge Ram. Even that took a good hit but the passenger look safe after the hit. Got to love those Dodge Rams. not that I am bias since I own a 1992 dodge ram. I think mine being older would've fallen apart though...


----------



## Remsen1 (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MickiRig1 _
> *If you notice the crash has not intruded into the passenger cabin. That's what it's designed to do, protect the driver and passenger. It can crumple all it wants,just let me walk away from the crash. *


How can you tell that there was no intrusion? You can't see inside the truck. For all we know the engine could be sitting on the baby seat in the middle row.

I HIGHLY doubt that the H2 gets good ratings for safety in a head on crash, at least not when it tangles with another vehicle of equal or greater weight like that dodge dually. It doesn't look like the dually fared too well either. In actuality though all pickups are rated poorly in this respect, that is why the insurance is so high. I'm not saying that the H2 is any worse than all other full size trucks, but I would be really surprised if any more was spent making them safe than compared to an ordinary pickup.


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

H2's are matchbox cars


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

I've seen a few X-Blades around good lookin plows. Seems like they'd dent really easy though. As far as a H2 plowin, not only would it be no better then plowing with any other 1/2 ton truck, you got all that nice chrome and paint to try not to mess up. The H1 has coil springs and 4 wheel IFS, doesn't seem like it hold a plow much better then an F-250 or GMC 2500..


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

it is a 2500 gmc - chevy

and my 2500 gmc plows awsome i know just from the 10" we got yesterday


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

ok lets get it strait h1 is a copy of the military veicle Humvee, an H2 is nothing more than a 2500 frame with the Tahoe suspension and a modified body package(mostly plastic) Yes the military version is a totaly different animal then the H1 --starting with the frame-- spent 4 years in the Marines working on those things , then spent 2 years in a GM dealer working on H1s and those sh** H2s -----


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Like I said..the H3T is the way to go, big truck, bigger buxx

Chris


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Around these parts people drive H's for one reason: It's a neon sign that says "look at my $$$$$"!


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry to Hijack the thread but I have a set of those "pricey" custom fabricated MM2 push plates for H2.....$250 plus shipping Call Brian 978-412-9008


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

joethevacman14;134330 said:


> Yall still want a hummer? They don't look safe to me


it hit a frigin 3500 ram what would you exspect??? I think it held up good!


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

hopefully they stiffened up tthe tie rod linkage in the newer h2s...imagine being stuck spinning your wheels then a front tire suddenly catching..






id take an h1 anyday, found you a cummins


----------

